
Ditching HubSpot – why we built our CRM from scratch - volument
https://volument.com/blog/ditching-hubspot
======
volument
Hey HN. Here's how we replaced most of our SAAS services with a minimalistic
alternative. A prime example of NIH syndrome taking over :) Thanks!

